
Iran to ban US citizens in response to Trump's order - smb06
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/28/middleeast/iran-will-ban-us-citizens/index.html?sr=twCNN012817middleeast/iran-will-ban-us-citizens/index.html0542PMStoryLink&linkId=33885305
======
SlipperySlope
Hope that others on Trump's list do the same. A major step in radicalization
is for some US Muslims to visit a radical Muslim country in order to become
more devout and perhaps radicalized for jihad against the USA when they return
home.

Extreme vetting may fix individual situations when that policy gets deployed.

~~~
HarryHirsch
People get radicalized in _Iran_? That country, at least in the urban parts,
is remarkably secular. The expatriate Iranian community in the US is mostly
urban, secular, and educated at US universities. If anyone wanted to turn
Iranians into partisans they would have instituted a travel ban, that's the
surefire way to really piss them off.

